# Ribery-Muller-Lewandoski-Robben



## Torros (14 Gennaio 2016)

Che ne penate di questo quartetto d'attacco?

Io penso che non avrebbe granché da invidiare a Neymar-Suarez-Messi. Certo li c'è Messi che sposta un bel pò. 
Peccato che si sia visto pochissimo in azione perché Ribery è ormai a fine corsa e Robben quasi. 
Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere un Bayern al completo contro questo Barca, peccato che molti giocatori del Bayern sono a fine corsa anche se si potrebbe ricreare qualchecosa di simile andando al Chelsea a prendere Hazard e dal Psg a prendere Di Maria.


----------



## Snake (14 Gennaio 2016)

basta Douglas Costa che manderebbe al manicomio Dani Alves dopo 5 minuti


----------



## pennyhill (15 Gennaio 2016)

Non a caso il Bayern è stato eliminato senza Robben e Ribery. Magari usciva lo stesso, ma non aveva nessuno che potesse fare male al Barsà nelle ripartenze.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Gennaio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non a caso il Bayern è stato eliminato senza Robben e Ribery. Magari usciva lo stesso, ma non aveva nessuno che potesse fare male al Barsà nelle ripartenze.



Dirò una bestemmia probabilmente, ma secondo me il Bayern al completo , come rosa Globale ( portieri-difensori-Centrocampisti e Attaccanti) è meglio pure del Barcellona( il Bayen perde nell'attacco,a centrocampo, anche se per me di poco pure è meglio il Barcellona, ma dalla cintola in giù il Bayern è nettamente meglio)


----------



## davoreb (15 Gennaio 2016)

Boh per me:

Iniesta > Muller
Neymar > Ribery
Messi > Robben
Suarez >= Lewandosky

Quindi non c'è confronto.


----------



## Heaven (15 Gennaio 2016)

L'attacco del Barça è leggendario, credo che attualmente anche facendo un all-star non si riuscirebbe a superarlo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Boh per me:
> 
> Iniesta > Muller
> Neymar > Ribery
> ...



Perchè chiaramente i giocatori si confrontano sulla carta decidendo chi sia il più forte o il più scarso (il miglior Ribery manco lo vede a Gaymar) e non sul campo. Non prendiamoci in giro, di là l'ago della bilancia è costituito da Messi che al top della forma decide le partite da solo, altrimenti il Bayern ha una rosa più completa del Barcellona.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Gennaio 2016)

Le due ali del Bayern purtroppo sono finite. Io sono da sempre un fun sfegatato di Robben e devo ammettere che purtroppo non è calato tanto.

Il Bayern anche secondo me è più completo come organico complessivo ma nel calcio contemporaneo vince quasi sempre l'attacco migliore e su quello non ci sono storie.


----------



## Torros (2 Febbraio 2016)

E' un mistero per me capire come mai Iniesta venga considerato ancora un top nonostante faccia 1 gol e un assist a stagione da almeno 3 anni. Per me tra l'altro non è mai stato un fuoriclasse, ma un grande giocatore da collettivo che ha sempre fatto il suo quando la squadra girava alla grande, scomparendo quando questa era in difficoltà. 
Il Muller degli ultimi anni mangia in testa ad Iniesta anche in generale non vedo grosse differenze, Muller tra un paio d'anni diventerà top scorer all time dei mondiali molto probabilmente, non è proprio uno qualunque e anche lui esattamente come INiesta è un giocatore da collettivo. Tutti e due campioni ma non fuoriclasse. 
Il miglior Ribery vale certamente Neymar, e da ala è più forte, più dribbling, più cross, più tiro, meglio in difesa.


----------

